# 2003 Sentra SE-R 2.5L Burning Oil....



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

I do not have alot of time to search each thread, so here is my issue. Every 3000 miles, i am burning 1.5 -2 Qts of oil. Dealership ran compression test, leak down test and everything came back normal. They (youngblood nissan) seem to think that burning almost 2qts of oil over the course of 3k miles could be 'normal'. I have asked around and people are saying bad rings, PCV valve, catalytic converter, but i just dont know what it could be or where to even begin. I have 90k miles on the car now and the problem was notice at about 75-80k miles. If my rings were bad, wouldnt my compression test have come back something other than normal?

I would greatly appreciate any idears on this. Does anyone else have the same problem? 

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Please tell me you got a header to get rid of the pre-cat? No one in their right mind should ever think burning 2 qts of oil should be "normal".


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

I have not done anything abnormal to this vehicle, i have added a custom exhaust pipe, which was at about 20-30k miles. Also, i had my catalytic converter checked today. It came back with no error codes, so according to the local muffler shop, its in good standings. It appears the last thing i need to replace is the PCV valve. Anyone know where i can purchase one (manufacture brand preferably), i will refuse to give my business to youngblood craphole nissan again.


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

I mean really though, could a faulty/plugged PCV valve that has never been changed in 91,000 miles really burn 1.5 -2 quarts every oil change?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would have your compression checked by someone else, take a look at your plugs, which one (s) are coated in oil? Your cat may be breaking up and getting sucked back into
your cylinders, scaring the walls and causing the oil consumption...


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

valve stem seals? I cant possibly think what could burn that much oil! is it leaking or strictly burnt?


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

*strictly burning*

No leaking anywhere, i just replaced my PCV valve so i will no something in about 1000 miles. I have also heard that catalytic converters can be the source of a the problem too. I might have to to get it checked also.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if you have an 03, the most likely problem is you're sucking the precat into the engine which casuses it to burn oil, like speedo said. that's why everyone recommends to get a header to get rid of the precat.


----------



## morsedon (Jan 12, 2008)

my daughter's 2002 SPEC-V has been doing this since about 60,000 miles and I can't find the problem. I'm led to believe that "burnoff" is occurring during high speed driving and it is more prevalent in the hot summer months. A plain old compression test uncovers nothing. I think thes 2.5 engines are nothing but trouble from my viewpoint !!


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

Forgive me for being ignorant, b15chik. I am by far not a mechanic and i don't really know what the 'pre-cat' is or how to fix it. And i agree to the next post, these 2.5's are a disaster.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry  thd pre cat is before the actual cat converter on the header. it can break up and get sucked into the engine causing it to eat oil. pretty common on the spec. getting an aftermarket header gets rid of the issue


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

If the precat is the case i believe it is covered under warrenty I know my engine was replaced by nissan due to that recall


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you all for the responses, i guess i will work on having the 'precat' checked out and see what happens. I do have an extended warranty up to 100,000 miles, but i am riding at about 93,000 right now, so i am running out of time. Is the 'precat' hard to replace, does it require and engine tear down? There are no additional recalls on my vehicle.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if you're still under warranty then you better get going to the dealership. you pretty much need a new engine.


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

I kid you not, the dealership blew me off for about 5-6 months. it started with simple 'check for leaks', then it went to 'leak down test/compression' (all came back normal), then it went to 'oil consumption' test, which the final verdict was "well we cant find anything wrong with it and its not burning enough oil to be deemed a problem". No kidding, that is a true story. I will never do business with Nissan again (Youngblood Nissan, Springfield Missouri). The "master" mechanic who has been working on these cars for 30 years said it is normal. I can either start this whole process over with another mechanic shop/dealership, but quite frankly i am out of energy. But yes, after extensive research i have seen/read about people having nothing but problems and the end result was engine replacement.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the amount of oil you're burning doesn't sound "normal" to me. i would go to another dealership, or threaten to call nissan north america on the current one and tell them they need to get their shit together and figure out wtf is wrong with your car. you basically should drain almost the amount of oil you put in at an oil change and that isn't happening here! lol


----------



## jrmcatee (Dec 22, 2007)

Not to keep coming back with excuses, but its funny you say i should contact Nissan North America, but you know what, I have and you know what they told me? 1. They couldnt even give me anything in documentation stating what is considered normal for the amount of oil usage over the course of a 3000 mile oil change. 2. They (nissan north america) "leave it up to each individual dealership to determine what is normal for the amount of oil is burned". I truly feel i just got ran through the ringers on this one. I even called the dealership i bought it from which was in Blue Springs, MO and the manager of their tech dept says "yah you should only be burning at most 1/2 qt of the course of a 3000 mile change. It truly is a sad/depressing situation, especially since there is not another nissan dealership close by for me to take my care to. But yah, Nissan North America didnt do shit for me except say "sorry", i was furious and still am even when i think about it. The last time i took my car to the current dealership, i agreed to leave it there for a week and let them tear down the engine to figure out what was wrong with it. Well 3 days later they call me and tell me that i would be wasting my money to have the tear it apart, because in their mind it is not burning enough oil and plus they didnt know what was wrong, that was 3 days of my car just sitting there in their shop with nothing done to it. I have considered taking my car to another shop it looked at again, but quite frankly, i dont have enough time or money to have all the necessary diags re-ran on my car prior to them contacting my extended warranty company. I mean its not like anywhere else will just take my word for it. Shit, the more i type in this thread i get more and more depressed thinking about my shithole of a car.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

aw man that sucks. from what i hear nmac usually takes care of people, but i have never used them. i hope you are able to figure something out before that warranty is up


----------



## smk13cwru (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry man, i have the exact problem that you do with my 03 sentra SER and nissan north america told me the EXACT same thing. my car actually burns no oil for the first 1K-1.5K after an oil change and then 1qt every 500 miles thereafter. i'm currently in the market for a new car and it certainly will not be a nissan. good luck!


----------



## jjames967 (May 10, 2008)

I realize this thread is pretty much done, but for future viewers: I actually had a problem when I first got the car with it running out of oil. I have the earlier 2002 Spec V. Yes, the rings they used did take a while to break in. First time I took it for an oil change they said it was almost out of oil. The dealership looked for leaks twice (spaced out a few weeks) and they couldn't figure out what it was. However, I had a safety recall on the Cat Converter. When I took it in, they tested the engine, replaced the Cat, and installed heat shields. Afterwards, I've never had a problem with losing oil.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

well I just replaced my precat at 151,000 miles. it was orig and started to come apart. then all ofa sudden oil consumption problems started. if you take off the first o2 sensor and looking in the preecat with a flashlight you might be able too see if the cat started to come apart. that how I found out mine was bad. by the way a new precat is $442.00 from nissan.


----------



## MikeVic (May 27, 2006)

I have an 02 SE-R and have a burning oil problem as well. During approximately 3500 miles, I have to add about 2 quarts of oil.

I've read through this thread, and it seems like I need to replace my pre-cat with one that costs $442 from Nissan? Would that be correct? I haven't had tests done on it or anything. No warranty, and the car is under 60K miles.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am pretty sure the cat should have warranty until at least 80,000 miles from what I have read in my owners manual on my 02 sentra. I would still think you have warranty left if you are under 60,000 miles. if the precat is bad you might already have an engine problem because of the burning oil problem. my cat did not go bad until around 149,000 miles. I am one of the few early people that didnt have a problem.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

my oil consumption problem go to the point that it was about 2 quarts in 700-800 miles. that when i figured I better look into a replacement engine because I did not want to ruin my new cat with all the oil going into it and causing it to come apart.


----------



## MikeVic (May 27, 2006)

Damn, is it a foregone conclusion that if you have oil burning you'll have to change your engine eventually?


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

yes. I even tried changing the PCV valve at a cost of around 11.00 thinking that might cause oil consumption problem like it does on the old pre 1970 cars.
taking out the top o2 sensor and looking into the hole to check if the cat material is coming apart is how I checked mine.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

Although I did find a nissan dealer in AZ (Midway Nissan) that was alot cheaper for the cat after that fact that I purchased mine I have purchased alot of other parts from them since the problem because I am changing my engine now.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

What is a reasonable header cost? and canyou find any used units on the maret. for some reason the forums classifieds are not working today. 

I would like to replace my 2003 with a header also. 

Chris 92 and 03 SE-R


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

sunnysentra said:


> What is a reasonable header cost? and canyou find any used units on the maret. for some reason the forums classifieds are not working today.
> 
> I would like to replace my 2003 with a header also.
> 
> Chris 92 and 03 SE-R



XS Power Full Race and Basic Header & OBX 4-2-1 Header pkg o2 spacers - MSV


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

What a bummer. I posted this on the QR25DE 2.5L several months ago. The Altima & the Spec V share the same 2.5L engine, and the same Achilles Heal; the Pre-Cat.
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/137384-stock-qr25de-altima-megan-racing-header.html
If you are already burning oil, it's too late. Your cylinder walls, piston skirts and rings are "sandblasted" from Pre-Cat failure. Your motor is screwed. Nissan ain't gonna do a damn thing but finish wringing out your pocket book, piss you off, and then "goat *uc*" you into purchasing another vehicle. Damn.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you know.. you could alway disasemble the engine, hone the bores and replace the rings... everything else on the engine should be fine. start it up after you take out the precat.

it's actually cheaper than another car... go get a hoist, and the proper rebuild kits and parts and get'r'done.


anyone out there willing to sell their 03 sentra for cheap seeing as how it's just a hunk of metal now?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

dont forget to clean the block though...

you're still gonna have cat debris in the oil that will eventually screw up the bearings.


----------



## snagator (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, 
One month ago I bought Nissan pulsar(almera) 2004 1.8 n16 and i find out it's burning to much oil 1/2l on les than 1000 km. Will be any improvment if I try to change precat. Any suggestion what to do. Thanks.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Burn less oil by removing the pre-cat? No. 

Sustainment from burning even more oil? Likely. 

What's done is done. IF ur car burning oil due to pre-cat failure. Simple putting a cat-less header on won't reverse the damage.


----------



## snagator (Aug 9, 2008)

I should do something but I don't know where to start. First remove precat or fix the engine. The car just done 62.130mil, no blue smoke, no oil on air filter or spark plug. No smoke on dipstick, the light on engine is off.


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

would just replacing the rings help?Are the cylinder coated (can you oned them?) .


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

is it beather to keep driving it until it die or could it rect a lot more??? i eard than the buterfly screw come loosed and fal in to the engin.apperantly there is 8 of them ,i try to localise them could'nt see them by the intake do i need to put the truttle body a part?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

fastlane2002 said:


> is it beather to keep driving it until it die or could it rect a lot more??? i eard than the buterfly screw come loosed and fal in to the engin.apperantly there is 8 of them ,i try to localise them could'nt see them by the intake do i need to put the truttle body a part?


You'd have to remove your upper intake manifold to get to the butterfly screws. Yes, there are 8 of them. Red loctite would have to be applied to the screws before re-installing them. Your first sentence I didn't quite understand. Can you please clarify or rephrase?


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

*oil burning*

My car is drinking 1L of oil per 1000 km.According to nissan dealer it is normal since the car as 155 000 km. I think than they are full of crap. How can solve that problem? would it damage the engin more if i keep driving it and feed it of oil??? where the oil go?(no leek no smoke)???
About butterfly screws,you said to remove the upper intake manifold.Could give me more explanation please i am not a mecanic. I kind of have a idea but wonder if i would need to replace the gasquet (if there is one).
thank for helping me.


----------



## haystackstang (Aug 31, 2010)

so i rebuilt the ser top end cause was burning oil yet after still burns im assuming this precat is the issue? because everything internally is new rings pistons head p&p


----------



## smither40 (Jun 26, 2014)

*same issues*



jrmcatee said:


> thank you all for the responses, i guess i will work on having the 'precat' checked out and see what happens. I do have an extended warranty up to 100,000 miles, but i am riding at about 93,000 right now, so i am running out of time. Is the 'precat' hard to replace, does it require and engine tear down? There are no additional recalls on my vehicle.


I have eliminated my precat, put a full catback exhaust, cold air intake, a header, a new catalytic converter, changed my o2 sensors, and had my car evaluated. Everything came back normal and has no leaks but I am still burning too much oil. I put a qt. of oil every 1.5 wks in my '06 SER Spec-V.


----------

